# Vous vous blanchissez les dents vous ?



## kertruc (6 Décembre 2008)

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/internet/0,39020774,39378715,00.htm



> Vous êtes ici : ZDNet.fr > News > Internet
> Le Mac, ordinateur des "bobos" ?
> la rédaction, publié le 19 février 2008
> Tags: apple, société, informatique, starbucks, soit marque, résultats enquête, estampillée, fréquente
> ...


----------



## G3finder (7 Décembre 2008)

kertruc a dit:


> http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/internet/0,39020774,39378715,00.htm




faudra dire au rédacteur de l'article que je suis adepte des pattes fromages râpé, que je les agrémente de saucisses de Strasbourg


----------



## JPTK (13 Décembre 2008)

kertruc a dit:


> http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/internet/0,39020774,39378715,00.htm



Et dire qu'ils sont payés pour faire ça :mouais:
On pourrait faire des conclusions aussi pourries en analysant n'importe quel marché de niche.

Mon passage préféré :



> Il achèterait des voitures hybrides et plus de 5 paires de tennis par an. Perfectionniste, il préfère les ordinateurs portables, utilise des produits pour se blanchir les dents, paye la musique qu'il télécharge et fréquente les cafés Starbucks.



Tous mes potes sont sur mac, plus les connaissances ça fait une bonne vingtaine de personnes, aucun ne correspond à ça.

Perso si j'achète une paire de shoes par an c'est déjà le bout du monde, je suis perfectionniste mais bon c'est juste parce que j'aime bien faire mon boulot, je ne me blanchis pas les dents, je vole tout ce que je peux voler, j'ai jamais foutu les pieds dans un café Starbucks et je préfère les rades cradingues avec des punks à chien et des vieux


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Décembre 2008)

Je regarde Munster / Clermont en Rugby, en mangeant des cookies à la nougatine pas du tout bio...

Je ne suis donc pas un macUser...
En revanche j'utilise un ordinateur 13'' blanc avec une pomme dessus!


----------



## Lamégère (14 Décembre 2008)

J'ai arrêté de me blanchir les dents il y a ben longtemps... 





Et de me raser la moustache aussi... 

Je ne parle pas du reste...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2008)

Qu'est-ce que peux détester le net parfois. Et ceux qui y participent, tout le temps.


----------



## Pierrou (14 Décembre 2008)

J'aime les superbes enquêtes aussi débiles que pompeuses...
J'ai jamais foutu les pieds dans un starbucks, je roule en C2 moteur essence, j'ai une paire de tennis ( la même depuis deux ans )...
Bon, OK, je me lave les dents trois fois/jour...

Ptain, j'suis trop snob !


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2008)

Je bois trop de café pour avoir les dents blanches


----------



## NED (15 Décembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Je bois trop de café pour avoir les dents blanches


Je plussoie ! 

Quoique avec la luminothéraphie, mon écran 24" sans shades il pourrait bien être tellement puissant qu'il blanchirait sans doute mes quenottes.


----------



## rizoto (15 Décembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> J'aime les superbes enquêtes aussi débiles que pompeuses...
> J'ai jamais foutu les pieds dans un starbucks, je roule en C2 moteur essence, j'ai une paire de tennis ( la même depuis deux ans )...
> Bon, OK, je me lave les dents trois fois/jour...
> 
> Ptain, j'suis trop snob !



Ouais et puis comme tout ces bobos, tu payes la musique que tu telecharges ...  Faudrait peut être avoir honte :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Décembre 2008)

Alors, je mange bio, je me déplace à Vélo, j'ai un mac, je lis Télérama, regarde Arte, et connais tout Valéry par coeur. Tu penses vraiment que j'ai besoin de me blanchir les dents ? :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Alors, je mange bio, je me déplace à Vélo, j'ai un mac, je lis Télérama, regarde Arte, et connais tout Valéry par coeur. Tu penses vraiment que j'ai besoin de me blanchir les dents ? :mouais:


Tu prendrais pas un chewing-gum, plutôt?


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu prendrais pas un chewing-gum, plutôt?



Pas de Hollywood alors...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Alors, je mange bio, je me déplace à Vélo, j'ai un mac, je lis Télérama, regarde Arte, et connais tout Valéry par coeur. Tu penses vraiment que j'ai besoin de me blanchir les dents ? :mouais:



Nan... Mais tu peux te polir le gland au Tampon Gex®...


----------



## itako (15 Décembre 2008)

L'idée globale du topic c'est qu'on s'en fout nan?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> L'idée globale du topic c'est qu'on s'en fout nan?



Certes... mais là tu ne fais qu'effleurer le problème...


----------



## itako (15 Décembre 2008)

Une fois j'ai laché la purée sur godard dans télérama.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Une fois j'ai laché la purée sur godard dans télérama.



Ce n'est pas bien délicat pour celui qui feuillette après toi...


----------



## itako (15 Décembre 2008)

J'ai arraché la page, elle est caché sous mon lit pour plus tard.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> J'ai arraché la page, elle est caché sous mon lit pour plus tard.



Attitude courtoise qui t'honore...


----------



## Lamégère (15 Décembre 2008)

Encore faut-il que personne ne fasse le ménage dessous...


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2008)

...Si l'on en croit les résultats de cette enquête révélés dans une vidéo publiée par "The Street", l'utilisateur de Mac consommerait davantage de produit bio et serait plus sensibilisé aux problèmes d'environnement que celui de PC.

Il achèterait des voitures hybrides et plus de 5 paires de tennis par an. Perfectionniste, il préfère les ordinateurs portables, utilise des produits pour se blanchir les dents, paye la musique qu'il télécharge et fréquente les cafés Starbucks.

Autant de caractéristiques qui ont amené Tuaw.com à qualifier le possesseur de Mac "snob". Peu importe la dénomination, le fait qu'Apple soit une marque estampillée "bobo" n'est pas vraiment une révélation...

- produit bio
- environnement
- voitures hybrides
- paires de tennis (ou terres de pénis)
- ordinateurs portables
- blanchir les dents
- payer la musique
- télécharger
- café Starbucks

Hou !!! Hou !!!

Mais de quoi s'agit-il ???

Qui a jamais entendu parler de tous ces fourbis ?
(à part le ... peut-être)

Hé ! Ho ! Réagissons !

Grande manif prévue demain.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Décembre 2008)

Alors bon, mise au point:

Je ne consomme pas 5 paires de "tennis" par an, ce sont des mocassins, je ne vais pas dans des starbucks, mais dans des cafés chics et branchés Colombiens; je ne préfère pas les ordinateurs portables, je me paie les deux en TRIPLE; je ne paie pas la musique que je télécharge: je l'achète; je ne voyage pas en voiture hybride, mais en A380 PRIVE; et je ne me blanchis pas les dents: je me les *POLIES*, c'est différent!!! 
C'est finit de raconter n'importe quoi sur nous??!!!! "Arrogant et snob", mais qu'est ce qu'il faut pas lire!!


----------



## Luc G (21 Décembre 2008)

Ils servent des petits blancs dans les starbuck ????
J'ai horreur des tennis en général, alors 5 paires par an
Je m'occupe déjà de me blanchir les cheveux, pour l'heure, alors les dents
Je ne télécharge pas, j'achète bêtement des CD
Je réponds rarement aux sondages, même à ceux de MacGé, alors

Ceci dit, ce sondage doit concerner les petis jeunes qui ont des mac, pas les petits vieux qui ont des mac


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> (...)
> Ceci dit, ce sondage doit concerner les petis jeunes qui ont des mac, pas les petits vieux qui ont des mac


Tout à fait, Tryphon, tout à fait...


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Je m'occupe déjà de me blanchir les cheveux, pour l'heure, alors les dents


Bienvenue au club !

Utilisateur de Mac perfectionniste ?
Que nenni, dans l'enquête il n'est pas question de blanchir aussi les tennis.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Décembre 2008)

Et si on a pas de dents?


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et si on a pas de dents?


C'est mieux sans les dents...



=>[]


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est mieux sans les dents...


... et sans les tennis.

Encore mieux sans rien !

:rateau:


----------



## fabphoto (23 Décembre 2008)

Alors cette étude veut dire que le pécéiste :
Ne se lave pas. Normal il na pas le temps. Trop de bugs à réparer
Le péceiste mange mal. Adepte de la surconsommation il préfère de loin la bouffe farcie aux OGM.
Il pollue forcément car faire gaffe à la planète cest trop tendance.
Il roule encore au super au plomb dans des caisses qui larguent de gros nuages noirs de leurs pots déchappement.
Le PCiste est un voleur, un pirate, après tout emule faut que ca serve.
Elle implique donc que :
Le Macuser naime pas perdre de temps dans les déboires des pannes en tout genre, il a donc le temps de se laver, 
Quil a plus conscience que la planète eh beh cest laffaire de tous.
Quil est forcement honnête.
Quil nest en fait pas snob, mais il a juste fait le bon choix.
Je ne dirais quun mot : « si tu es sur Mac, tu as fait le bon choix ».


----------



## Bassman (25 Décembre 2008)

Quelle pertinence dans l'analyse ! 



:sleep:


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2008)

fabphoto a dit:


> Le Macuser naime pas perdre de temps dans les déboires des pannes en tout genre, il a donc le temps de se laver



je fais ça depuis 7 ans tout les jours ... et j'ai le temps de me laver


----------

